# Where to send CG1 form?



## Grendel (16 Apr 2019)

Can anyone tell me where I should send my CG1 form? I'm looking to add information about shares I sold and CGT paid. Is it my local tax office or a specific office in Dublin?


----------



## jpd (16 Apr 2019)

The revenue website has a contact page where you enter your PPS number and it will direct you to the relevant tax office


----------



## Grendel (16 Apr 2019)

OK thanks, but when I choose Contact Us, "Income Tax, Business Taxes and Capital Taxes" and put in my PPS number I get this message

"Based on the number you provided, the contact details that apply to you are at 'Pay As You Earn PAYE' and can be found here .
If your query relates to 'Income Tax, Business Taxes and Capital Taxes', see more details."


When I click "more details" I'm brought to this page - revenue dot ie/en/contact-us/standard-customer-contacts/income-tax-business-taxes-and-capital-taxes dot aspx
which has a Dublin 1 address

Very confusing!!!


----------



## Ciru75 (18 Apr 2019)

Send it to your PAYE office if you're not self assessed.


----------

